# Fall Turkey Licenses Remain in Two North Dakota Units



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fall Turkey Licenses Remain in Two Units

Two fall turkey hunting units still have licenses available for hunters who do not
have a license, or for those who want additional licenses.

Licenses remain in Unit 13, Dunn County, and Unit 17, portions of Billings and
Golden Valley counties north of Interstate 94.

Resident and nonresident hunters can apply online, or print out an application for
mailing, at the Game and Fish Department website, gf.nd.gov. Applications are also
available from the department's Bismarck office at 701-328-6300. There is no limit
to the number of licenses a person can receive.

The fall turkey season is open through Jan. 14, 2007.


----------

